# Back from Seminar : Motivated!



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I need to find Seminars here in the So Cal area! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, that is cool! Have to see if there are any in my area. Its nice to do something like that and get new ideas to use. Sounds like it was worth it!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

K9-Design said:


> . So fun to have Bridget heel with my dog and not only did they not miss a beat but she thought he was really cute!
> I didn't have a working spot but rather was Bridget's "assistant" and helped with small tasks during the seminar and she used me and Bally (13 months old) as the demo dog for many of the exercises.


That is so cool! I would love to attend one of her seminars. (I'm nowhere near ready for that though.)


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone can go to a Bridget seminar. If you EVER get the chance don't second guess go, audit or participate. 

My first seminar I had 1 intro obedience lesson before my instructor had to take a leave due to a death in her family. She's it so no more lessons. Gabby was 5 months, and I took Teddi. I learned a LOT but admit a lot was over my head but interesting. I have done 2 more since, each one I learn new stuff and repeated stuff makes more sense. 

I wish I had a Bridget seminar coming here. I need her.....

Gabby also LOVES her Grandma Bridget. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish that Bridget were coming to Michigan or OH even this year....! I wasn't sure if I wanted to go with Jacks, but I think she could help with Bertie. 

It's probably the only good thing about not having a barn bill anymore.... I have a little extra spending money for things like this now.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Do people go to her seminars just to watch without their dogs? 

I wish she was coming to Michigan too!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

timberdoodle said:


> That is so cool! I would love to attend one of her seminars. (I'm nowhere near ready for that though.)


I attended some behavior seminars that I thought I was not ready for but that my mentors encouraged me to attend, and I always found that I learned a lot and everyone was very gracious and welcoming. Don't let your perceived level of *readiness* deter you!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

timberdoodle said:


> Do people go to her seminars just to watch without their dogs?
> 
> I wish she was coming to Michigan too!



Auditing is participating without a dog. Usually it's a considerably less expensive option. 

When I did my first Bridget seminar, I got to heel Hootie. I was STOKED!!!! He's my baby Gabby's Daddy!!!! I was star struck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

Melfice said:


> I need to find Seminars here in the So Cal area! Thanks for sharing with us


If you find any let me know!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

luv2bnc said:


> If you find any let me know!!


I will once I find some in the Los Angeles area!


----------

